# Hibike Testival 27.04.2013



## HIBIKE (3. April 2013)

*Das größte Testbike-Event der Rhein-Main-Region geht in die 7. Runde.*
Am Samstag, den 27. April 2013 ist es wieder soweit: Das lokale Megaevent - das HIBIKE Testival läutet die Saison ein.

Über 30 Lieferanten aus der Fahrradbranche werden mit Messeständen vor Ort (Westerbachstr. 9 in Kronberg) sein, ihre Produkte in Kronberg präsentieren und Bikes und weitere Produkte kostenlos zum Testen anbieten.
Von 10-17 Uhr ist es möglich über 120 Fahrräder und Testartikel auszuprobieren, egal ob Mountainbike, Downhill-Maschine, Freerider oder Rennrad! Hier gibt es Informationen und Beratung aus erster Hand, sowie die 2013er Neuigkeiten der Branche!

Um alle Testprodukte auch in ihrem richtigen Einsatzbereich erfahren zu können und nicht nur bei einer kleinen Runde über den Parkplatz, gibt es den ganzen Tag über die Möglichkeit an geführten Touren mit erfahrenen Bikeguides und Profisportlern teilzunehmen.

Schaut regelmäßig rein, wir halten euch auf unserer Seite mit allen News zum Event auf dem Laufenden...!


----------



## tillibebek (4. April 2013)

Macht ihr auch einen Schnellcheck für Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HIBIKE (5. April 2013)

Ein Kurzcheck, fixer Schlauchwechsel oder ähnliche Kleinigkeiten sollte machbar sein, versprechen können wir für den Tag allerdings nichts, da natürlich immer eine Menge los ist. Falls dein Rad nicht einsatzfähig ist, stehen bei uns ja aber auch rund 140 Bikes zum Testen zur Verfügung. 

Happy trails.


----------



## Juzo (5. April 2013)

Hi,

sollte/kann man sich für die touren vorher anmelden?


----------



## HIBIKE (8. April 2013)

Hi Juzo, 

eine Voranmeldung für die Touren vor dem Testival ist nicht möglich. 
Daher gilt die Devise, der "frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm". Das Tourenangebot ist aber groß genug, so dass jeder Interessierte die Chance haben wird, daran teilzunehmen. Ansonsten besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, die Bikes auf eigene Faust zu erfahren.

Happy trails.


----------



## toledo2390 (13. April 2013)

Ich freu mich soooooooooooo!


----------



## HIBIKE (15. April 2013)

toledo2390 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich soooooooooooo!



Das ist schön, wir uns nämlich auch.


----------



## tillibebek (15. April 2013)

Was kann ich mir unter geführte Touren vorstellen? Wie lange sollen die gehen und wie fit muss da sein, um mitfahren zu können?


----------



## HIBIKE (16. April 2013)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Was kann ich mir unter geführte Touren vorstellen? Wie lange sollen die gehen und wie fit muss da sein, um mitfahren zu können?



Hallo Tillibebek, 
wir werden am Testival Guides zur Verfügung stellen, um euch in allen Bereichen (AM, Rennrad, Freeride) die Chance zu bieten, die Testbikes wirklich im realen Einsatz zu erproben und nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Die Touren dauern zw. 45 Minuten und 1,5 Stunden und sind für jeden Biker geeignet, der eine "Grundfitness" mitbringt. Falls eine Tour zügiger geplant ist, ist dies bei der Anmeldung klar ersichtlich gemacht. 

Ansosnten besteht ja auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit, jedes Testbike auf eigene Faust und dem eigenen Konditions- und Könnensstand nach zu erfahren. 

Happy trails!


----------



## Silverstone (17. April 2013)

Gibt es bei den Aussteller auch eine art von Messerabatt oder stellen diese nur aus (ohne verkauf )?

Will mir ein Komplettes Bike zusammenstellen lassen (bis auf Rahmen den habe ich ja schon) ist daher die Frage woher das Zeug beziehen.


----------



## HIBIKE (17. April 2013)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den Aussteller auch eine art von Messerabatt oder stellen diese nur aus (ohne verkauf )?
> 
> Will mir ein Komplettes Bike zusammenstellen lassen (bis auf Rahmen den habe ich ja schon) ist daher die Frage woher das Zeug beziehen.



Hallo Silverstone,

es gibt auch Messeangebote, allerdings nicht bei jedem unserer Aussteller. Ob Du daher alles, was Du brauchst finden wirst, ist in Frage zu stellen. 
Aber alleine um sich Inspiration für den Aufbau zu holen, wird sich der Besuch lohnen. 

Happy trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverstone (17. April 2013)

Ja das ganze soll bzw Wird klar über euch Laufen!!! Hoffe das wir zusammen mit den Austeller das Bike komplett bekommen.


----------



## Silverstone (23. April 2013)

Allerdings sehe ich das fast nichts im Lager ist von den Teilen die ich mir vorstelle...


----------



## HIBIKE (24. April 2013)

Silverstone schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich das fast nichts im Lager ist von den Teilen die ich mir vorstelle...



Hallo Silverstone, bei über 100.000 Artikeln ist verständlich, dass wir nicht alles lagernd haben, oder?
Happy trails


----------



## Juzo (25. April 2013)

So, wer hat sein Tellerchen nicht aufgegessen? 
Heute haben wir 25* und 13h Sonne in Kronberg - wenn Ihr das Testival also auf heute verlegen wollt, ich wär so spontan


----------



## HIBIKE (25. April 2013)

Juzo schrieb:


> So, wer hat sein Tellerchen nicht aufgegessen?
> Heute haben wir 25* und 13h Sonne in Kronberg - wenn Ihr das Testival also auf heute verlegen wollt, ich wär so spontan



Hallo Juzo, 

wir werden gleich mal ne Telefonkette bei unseren Lieferanten starten, ob sie es einrichten können! 
Spaß beiseite, wir fühlen uns vom Wettergott auch ziemlich verschaukelt, aber sagen wir es mal mit einer alten Weisheit frei nach Hans Sarpei: "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung." Also, Regenbekleidung, Ölzeug und Gummistiefel an und trotzdem nen tollen Tag haben. Wir haben ja zudem auch extra eine Bikewaschanlage, ihr bekommt euch und euer Bike also auch wieder sauber!

Happy trails


----------



## Juzo (25. April 2013)

Und wem die richtige Bekleidung fehlt, der wird bei euch auch fündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benz82 (29. April 2013)

Servus,
wurde der Gewinner des 50  Gutscheins am TACX Messestand am selben Tag noch ermittelt?

würde mich mal interessieren was der Rekord war.

gruß benz


----------



## Das_Playmobil (29. April 2013)

benz82 schrieb:


> Servus,
> wurde der Gewinner des 50  Gutscheins am TACX Messestand am selben Tag noch ermittelt?
> 
> würde mich mal interessieren was der Rekord war.
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Als ich meine 1:24 gemacht hatte gab es noch einen mit 1:20 vor mir.


----------



## benz82 (30. April 2013)

1:20 

dann bin ich auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht der Gewinner

gruß benz


----------



## GregPac (7. Mai 2013)

whoohooo, gerade erfahren wer den Vaude Rucksack gewonnen hat.


----------

